# Palinsesto Mediaset peggiore di sempre?



## Andris (3 Febbraio 2020)

Sempre più spesso mi capita di sentire questi discorsi da parenti e conoscenti che ancora seguono molto la tv.
Il livello Mediaset drasticamente sceso verso il degrado,eppure ad ogni presentazione dei palinsesti il figlio prodigio di Silvio Berlusconi snocciola record su record con un monologo pari a quelli del partito unico della Germania Est.

Io sono andato a controllare,ecco i risultati.

Riferiamoci per il momento alla prima serata,anche se da ormai anni i programmi iniziano così tardi per vendere più pubblicità possibile che potremmo definirla una prima notte piuttosto.

Canale 5,cioè il canale più seguito e con maggiori investimenti.
l'unico che riesce a battere rai1.

questo è il suo palinsesto settimanale:

lunedì: grande fratello vip

martedì: film vecchio

mercoledì: film vecchio

giovedì: film vecchio

venerdì: grande fratello vip

sabato: c'è posta per te

domenica: live non è la d'urso


a breve finirà il gf e verrà sostituito dall'isola dei famosi,mentre con il ritorno champions una serata verrà dedicata al calcio
non c'è una serie tv,una volta il punto forte con taodue,o nulla di sensato da seguire.
solo film in ritardo di anni e trash.


veniamo a Italia1,ovvero il terzo canale italiano più seguito dopo canale5 e rai1.

lunedi: tiki taka

martedi: pupe e secchioni e viceversa

mercoledi: film vecchio

giovedi: film vecchio

venerdi: film vecchio

sabato: film vecchio

domenica: enjoy - ridere fa bene


sono andate in vacanza invernale le iene ed è iniziato lo show di abatantuono,sempre di domenica.
sono finiti anche gli speciali sulla nuova passione delle iene: far uscire di prigione gente condannata definitivamente.
ne hanno fatti diversi nel corso dell'autunno,in inverno solo quello su Chicco Forti settimana scorsa.


dulcis in fundo,la "nuova" rete4 che addirittura prende consensi.

lunedi: quarta repubblica

martedi: fuori dal coro

mercoledi: film vecchio

giovedì: dritto e rovescio

venerdì: quarto grado 

sabato: film vecchio

domenica: film vecchio


cronaca e politica con Porro,Del Debbio e Giordano più film vecchi (un must da sempre di rete4)
trash su cronaca nera che sembra appassionare molto gli italiani,tanto che sono nate le riviste pure.


*Non c'entra assolutamente nulla la solita settimana sanremese per non far concorrenza,specie quando è andata la Maria nazionale.
Ho confrontato anche quello delle scorse settimane.*


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Febbraio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Sempre più spesso mi capita di sentire questi discorsi da parenti e conoscenti che ancora seguono molto la tv.
> Il livello Mediaset drasticamente sceso verso il degrado,eppure ad ogni presentazione dei palinsesti il figlio prodigio di Silvio Berlusconi snocciola record su record con un monologo pari a quelli del partito unico della Germania Est.
> 
> Io sono andato a controllare,ecco i risultati.
> ...



io l'unica cosa che godo della tv sono i film vecchi. perchè quelli nuovi fanno schifo, le fiction pure, le robe tipo reality che monopolizzano canale 5 anche.... comunque anni fa mediaset era stupenda e oggi appunto fanno solo schifezze.

chiedo a te che sei pratico, che significato dai a 2 puntate gfvip a settimana? cioè... fa schifo e invece di toglierlo 2... ma fa così tanti ascolti?


----------



## iceman. (4 Febbraio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Sempre più spesso mi capita di sentire questi discorsi da parenti e conoscenti che ancora seguono molto la tv.
> Il livello Mediaset drasticamente sceso verso il degrado,eppure ad ogni presentazione dei palinsesti il figlio prodigio di Silvio Berlusconi snocciola record su record con un monologo pari a quelli del partito unico della Germania Est.
> 
> Io sono andato a controllare,ecco i risultati.
> ...



Fa semplicemente pietà, anche i programmi sportivi sono ai limiti del trash, basta guardare tiki taka.
Tuttavia, diversamente dalla Rai non si paga il canone; la Rai è semplicemente scandalosa, roba da ultra 80enni, mai niente di innovativo, gli unici programmi degni di nota sono quelli condotti da Piero e Alberto Angela, per il resto dio ce ne scampi.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2020)

Mediaset, Canale 5 in particolare, ha incominciato a perdere pezzi dal lodo Mondadori, come il Milan. E da quando hanno incominciato a mettere Il Segreto tutte le sere, molto pubblico è scappato. Ora, visto che la soap è calata, stanno inflazionando i reality e la D'Urso. Poi, se ci mettiamo che a gestire tutto è quell'asino di Piersilvio stiamo a cavallo. Molto bene, invece Rete 4, perchè incredibilmente sono riusciti a capire cosa vuole il pubblico dopo che avevano anche lì fatto casini volendola far diventare per un breve periodo rete di sinistra (LOL). Italia 1 è povera di produzioni, ma resta a galla perchè quelle poche cose che fanno, realizzano buoni ascolti forse anche perchè molto pubblico preferisce guardare quel canale, piuttosto che il Biscione.

I programmi iniziano tardi perchè Striscia, in crisi di ascolti contro Soliti Ignoti, deve fare il maggior share possibile. Ed ormai, Canale 5 vince contro Rai 1 solo con Maria De Filippi.


----------



## Jino (4 Febbraio 2020)

Bel post, sinceramente mi hai aperto un mondo! 

Io la tivù la guardo poco...guardo sopratutto ad ora di cena per compagnia, mi guardo avanti un altro su canale 5, poi guardo un pò sull'8 programmi di cucina e simili che mi appassionano... ma per il resto in prima serata o faccio altro, se guardo la tivù è per il calcio o per guardare netflix... 

Però è veramente un trash continuo...incredibile....


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Febbraio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Sempre più spesso mi capita di sentire questi discorsi da parenti e conoscenti che ancora seguono molto la tv.
> Il livello Mediaset drasticamente sceso verso il degrado,eppure ad ogni presentazione dei palinsesti il figlio prodigio di Silvio Berlusconi snocciola record su record con un monologo pari a quelli del partito unico della Germania Est.
> 
> Io sono andato a controllare,ecco i risultati.
> ...



La Tv generalista è un Dead man walking.

Sopravviverà fintanto che ci sarà gente che si sintonizza il 31 dicembre per vedere ballare e cantare I will survive di Gloria Gaynor o una sera per vedere uno show con la reunion dei ricchi e poveri.

Mi sorprenderebbe vedere che quest tv esista ancora tra 10 anni. Sopravviverà la RAI per il clientelismo politico, a nediaset a massimo andrà a fare concorrenza a Telelombardia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Febbraio 2020)

Io mi chiedo come facciate a guardare questa roba. Molti di voi sono persone molto intelligenti e non mi spiego come possano perdere il loro tempo guardando vera e propria spazzatura sulla TV. 

Io ma parlo ovviamente per me, preferisco dedicare un ora della mia vita ad ascoltare un disco o a leggere un libro o guardare un documentario. 

Oppure se ho voglia di svagarmi e non pensare a nulla apro Sky o Netflix che almeno hanno film di qualità. 
E non venite a dirmi che Netflix non potete permettervelo perchè non ci credo, sky 80 pippi al mese posso capire ma Netflix no.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> io l'unica cosa che godo della tv sono i film vecchi. perchè quelli nuovi fanno schifo, le fiction pure, le robe tipo reality che monopolizzano canale 5 anche.... comunque anni fa mediaset era stupenda e oggi appunto fanno solo schifezze.
> 
> chiedo a te che sei pratico, che significato dai a 2 puntate gfvip a settimana? cioè... fa schifo e invece di toglierlo 2... ma fa così tanti ascolti?



Faranno per finire prima..ormai sti reality fanno pietà e finiscono sempre per tagliarli..

Il palinsesto è imbarazzante, anche a me piacciono i film, ma fanno sempre gli stessi e comunque sfido chiunque nel 2020 a riuscire a seguire un film su reti generaliste: inizio alle 21.30 circa (sto già dormendo in divano), pubblicità ogni 30 minuti, nel finale addirittura a volte ho visto due sessioni di pubblicità distanziate forse da 10 minuti di film..a fine primo tempo TG flash e meteo (utilissimi con 4 canali che fanno TG 24ore al giorno eh)

Manco mi ci metto...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (4 Febbraio 2020)

"Film vecchio" vuol dire poco: tra i film nuovi ce ne fosse uno decente (a parte l'underground o cinema di nicchia). Ce ne sarebbero mille di film vecchi che nessuno ricorda o ha mai visto. E i film migliori vanno visti più volte, magari in lingua originale (ci fosse l'opzione per l'audio più spesso).


----------



## Zosimo2410 (4 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mediaset, Canale 5 in particolare, ha incominciato a perdere pezzi dal lodo Mondadori, come il Milan. E da quando hanno incominciato a mettere Il Segreto tutte le sere, molto pubblico è scappato. Ora, visto che la soap è calata, stanno inflazionando i reality e la D'Urso. Poi, se ci mettiamo che a gestire tutto è quell'asino di Piersilvio stiamo a cavallo. Molto bene, invece Rete 4, perchè incredibilmente sono riusciti a capire cosa vuole il pubblico dopo che avevano anche lì fatto casini volendola far diventare per un breve periodo rete di sinistra (LOL). Italia 1 è povera di produzioni, ma resta a galla perchè quelle poche cose che fanno, realizzano buoni ascolti forse anche perchè molto pubblico preferisce guardare quel canale, piuttosto che il Biscione.
> 
> I programmi iniziano tardi perchè Striscia, in crisi di ascolti contro Soliti Ignoti, deve fare il maggior share possibile. Ed ormai, Canale 5 vince contro Rai 1 solo con Maria De Filippi.



Scusate... ma, vi giuro, le mie figlie di 15 e 17 anni non sanno neanche cosa sono Canale5, Italia1 e Rete4. Se lo sapessero non saprebbero neanche come sintonizzarsi.

Loro il 95% dei programmi lo guardano da APP su tablet (Netflix, Amazon Prime, AppleTv+, skyGo)...
Raramente vengono sulla TV grande, ma per guardare in genere Netflix o in subordine qualche show/film/serie su sky.

Il digitale terrestre non sanno neanche come si sintonizza sulla tv.....
Vuol dire che anche per le loro coetanee è lo stesso, altrimenti per imitazione chiederebbero come si fa a vedere xy...

La tv generalista non può pià sostenere i suoi costi. E' inevitabilmente destinata ad impoverire ulteriormente prodotti che già adesso non attirano, finchè rimarranno a guardarla solo i disperati che non possono vedere nessun servizio in streaming, anche costasse 3 € al mese e quelli che neanche hanno Internet (come i miei genitori).


----------



## Gekyn (4 Febbraio 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Bel post, sinceramente mi hai aperto un mondo!
> 
> Io la tivù la guardo poco...guardo sopratutto ad ora di cena per compagnia, mi guardo avanti un altro su canale 5, poi guardo un pò sull'8 programmi di cucina e simili che mi appassionano... ma per il resto in prima serata o faccio altro, se guardo la tivù è per il calcio o per guardare netflix...
> 
> Però è veramente un trash continuo...incredibile....



Per me la TV è solo sport con sky e Netflix per serie e Film....il resto è morto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Febbraio 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> "Film vecchio" vuol dire poco: tra i film nuovi ce ne fosse uno decente (a parte l'underground o cinema di nicchia). Ce ne sarebbero mille di film vecchi che nessuno ricorda o ha mai visto. E i film migliori vanno visti più volte, magari in lingua originale (ci fosse l'opzione per l'audio più spesso).



Attenzione, forse abbiamo trovato qualcosa in comune


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Febbraio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Scusate... ma, vi giuro, le mie figlie di 15 e 17 anni non sanno neanche cosa sono Canale5, Italia1 e Rete4. Se lo sapessero non saprebbero neanche come sintonizzarsi.
> 
> Loro il 95% dei programmi lo guardano da APP su tablet (Netflix, Amazon Prime, AppleTv+, skyGo)...
> Raramente vengono sulla TV grande, ma per guardare in genere Netflix o in subordine qualche show/film/serie su sky.
> ...



A tutto c'è una spiegazione, ti racconto una cosa che dissi già qui un 4/5 anni fa : 

Ci fu un periodo in cui mediaset decise di cambiare tutti gli autori dei programmi tv perchè giustamente dopo tanti anni e quando l'età avanza le idee vengono meno, ma soprattutto non sono più aderenti alle nuove generazioni. 

Fummo ( dico fummo perchè io faccio parte della "nuova generazione " di creators e autori ) contattati da mediaset per proporre nuove idee e programmi. Fu incredibile, in pochi giorni uscirono da quella sala idee bellissime per l'epoca, innovative e che avrebbero di fatto spaccato il piccolo schermo. 

Finiamo il nostro lavoro e aspettiamo una risposta, passa un mese ne passano due e nessuno ci dice più niente. In sostanza chi comandava all epoca ( Silvio? il figlio gaio ? Mirina ? ) decise che gli investimenti per i nuovi programmi non sarebbero stati necessari e siccome si andava avanti da 30 anni con le vecchie strutture sarebbe stato corretto continuare cosi. 
Attenzione, di facciata la scelta fu fatta solo per rispetto verso i vecchi autori in realtà era solo una questione economica. 

Da li iniziò il declino delle reti mediaset che iniziarono a riproporre gli stessi medesimi programmi sempre uguali e fini a se stessi. 
Chiudo, oggi nel 2020 le persone sono ancora le stesse del 1985. 

Indovinate un pò questa storia a cosa è uguale ? Esatto a quella del Milan. Finite malissimo entrambe.


----------



## Andris (4 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> A tutto c'è una spiegazione, ti racconto una cosa che dissi già qui un 4/5 anni fa :
> 
> Ci fu un periodo in cui mediaset decise di cambiare tutti gli autori dei programmi tv perchè giustamente dopo tanti anni e quando l'età avanza le idee vengono meno, ma soprattutto non sono più aderenti alle nuove generazioni.
> 
> ...



Interessante,perche' noi guardiamo solo quanto avvenuto dinanzialla telecamera e non dietro le quinte o in sede di scrittura
Chi resta a leggere tutte le scritte con i nomi degli autori?
A parte qualcuno noto che viene ripreso,gli altri non sono sono volti nazionalpopolari.

Aggiungo una cosa letto tempo fa.
Gli unici format che vende Mediaset all'estero sono quelli di Bonolis e De Filippi,tranne Temptation Island copiato,piu' certe serie tv che sono finite negli anni scorsi.
Tutto il resto o sono format esteri,in primis quelli di Scotti,oppure la qualita' e' talmente infima da essere impresentabile altrovea


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Febbraio 2020)

Jino ha scritto:


> Bel post, sinceramente mi hai aperto un mondo!
> 
> Io la tivù la guardo poco...guardo sopratutto ad ora di cena per compagnia, mi guardo avanti un altro su canale 5, poi guardo un pò sull'8 programmi di cucina e simili che mi appassionano... ma per il resto in prima serata o faccio altro, se guardo la tivù è per il calcio o per guardare netflix...
> 
> Però è veramente un trash continuo...incredibile....


In pratica vediamo le stesse cose!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Febbraio 2020)

ma per forza, le televisioni generaliste sono morti che camminano. Io ho 37 anni e non riesco a guardare nulla. Film o serie TV? ma come si fa con una pubblicità ogni 10 minuti? Sport? ecco forse quello, la partita di Champions quando viene trasmessa. Queste televisioni come RAI e Mediaset sono morte e sepolte. Ma quale teenager si mette a guardare sta roba? Sopravvivono con un audience dai 60 anni in su oramai


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Febbraio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Interessante,perche' noi guardiamo solo quanto avvenuto dinanzialla telecamera e non dietro le quinte o in sede di scrittura
> Chi resta a leggere tutte le scritte con i nomi degli autori?
> A parte qualcuno noto che viene ripreso,gli altri non sono sono volti nazionalpopolari.
> 
> ...



Ma tu non sai le battaglie, praticamente Mediaset decise consciamente di lasciarsi morire in attesa di tempi migliori. Esattamente lo stesso processo del Milan.


----------



## Butcher (4 Febbraio 2020)

Gli unici programmi televisivi che guardo sono Pechino Express, Italia's Got Talent e Materchef. E tutti li guardo in streaming il giorno dopo per evitare le pubblicità. 
Per me è ormai improponibile perdere 3 ore tra programma a pubblicità.


----------



## mark (4 Febbraio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Faranno per finire prima..ormai sti reality fanno pietà e finiscono sempre per tagliarli..
> 
> Il palinsesto è imbarazzante, anche a me piacciono i film, ma fanno sempre gli stessi e comunque sfido chiunque nel 2020 a riuscire a seguire un film su reti generaliste: inizio alle 21.30 circa (sto già dormendo in divano), pubblicità ogni 30 minuti, nel finale addirittura a volte ho visto due sessioni di pubblicità distanziate forse da 10 minuti di film..a fine primo tempo TG flash e meteo (utilissimi con 4 canali che fanno TG 24ore al giorno eh)
> 
> Manco mi ci metto...



Giustissimo, stesso pensiero mio.. Però una botta alla D'Urso la darei (anche se lei e i suoi programmi sono insopportabili)


----------



## egidiopersempre (4 Febbraio 2020)

per il miei figli, 14 e 17 , la tv è un soprammobile. Solo YT, netflix e similia.
Per me è la stessa cosa, ma se devo dire il vero, la guardavo poco anche negli anni '80. Ora però ho perso anche l'abitudine di accenderla 'anche solo per sottofondo', come facevo prima quando cucinavo o facevo qualcosa in casa.


----------



## egidiopersempre (4 Febbraio 2020)

mark ha scritto:


> Giustissimo, stesso pensiero mio.. Però una botta alla D'Urso la darei (anche se lei e i suoi programmi sono insopportabili)



la d'urso a pecora


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2020)

C'è da dire che Mediaset ha fatto una cosa buona: Cine 34. Ieri mi sono goduto i film di Pierino ahahah.


----------



## juventino (4 Febbraio 2020)

Ma ancora guardate la tv? 
La tv va accesa soltanto per guardare Netflix, Amazon, lo sport o giocare alle console. Punto.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Io mi chiedo come facciate a guardare questa roba. Molti di voi sono persone molto intelligenti e non mi spiego come possano perdere il loro tempo guardando vera e propria spazzatura sulla TV.
> 
> *Io ma parlo ovviamente per me, preferisco dedicare un ora della mia vita ad ascoltare un disco o a leggere un libro o guardare un documentario.
> *
> ...


Vabbè su. Tutti dobbiamo avere degli svaghi, non si può stare 24 ore su 24 a vedere roba impegnata. Indipendentemente da quello che fa ora in tv.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2020)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma ancora guardate la tv?
> La tv va accesa soltanto per guardare Netflix, Amazon, lo sport o giocare alle console. Punto.


Poi domani mattina, vai a vedere i dati di Sanremo 10 milioni, 50% di share e passa XD.


----------



## juventino (4 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Poi domani mattina, vai a vedere i dati di Sanremo 10 milioni, 50% di share e passa XD.



Se parli di una cosa letteralmente ovunque (anche su Internet) è inevitabile che a molta gente venga il piglio di guardarla, anche solo per curiosità.
E stiamo parlando comunque di 3/4 giorni in un anno intero, la verità è che la tv è pronta per i musei.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Vabbè su. Tutti dobbiamo avere degli svaghi, non si può stare 24 ore su 24 a vedere roba impegnata. Indipendentemente da quello che fa ora in tv.



Si ma uno si può anche svagare a vedere roba "più intelligente" la roba della Durso è un insulto all intelligenza


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2020)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se parli di una cosa letteralmente ovunque (anche su Internet) è inevitabile che a molta gente venga il piglio di guardarla, anche solo per curiosità.
> E stiamo parlando comunque di 3/4 giorni in un anno intero, la verità è che la tv è pronta per i musei.


Canale 5, parlo del singolo canale è veramente la rete messa peggio di tutte e fermo a 30 anni fa ed il fatto che abbiano floppato pure con Celentano la dice lunga. Senza la De Filippi, che regge le prime serate, possono chiudere baracca e burattini. 

Le altre reti, almeno, tirano a campare al momento.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma uno si può anche svagare a vedere roba "più intelligente" la roba della Durso è un insulto all intelligenza


Ma infatti la D'Urso e compagnia sono la colpa principale della fuga del pubblico giovane sulle varie piattaforme streaming. Se Italia 1 fosse stata sempre quella degli anni 90' Netflix e Sky avrebbero avuto sì successo, ma molti meno consensi.

Manca tanto una comicità spensierata, ma allo stesso tempo che fa ridere. Come ho detto prima, ieri mi sono guardato Pierino sul 34. Invece ora è tutto una monnezza. E lo dico io, che non disdegno il trash.


----------



## sunburn (4 Febbraio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma tu non sai le battaglie, praticamente Mediaset decise consciamente di lasciarsi morire in attesa di tempi migliori. Esattamente lo stesso processo del Milan.



Al di là di tutto, secondo me la vera mazzata è arrivata con l’acquisto dell’esclusiva Champions. Se non sbaglio hanno speso due miliardi in tre anni tra diritti tv e il resto. Speravano di affossare Sky, ma...
Da allora, hanno praticamente smantellato Premium non prendendo più diritti tv particolarmente onerosi e vendendo la parte cinema a Sky.
Tra l’altro, io ho Sky con anche il pacchetto cinema e da un po’ vedo i canali che prima erano di Premium. Quando mi capita di vedere quei film resto sempre basito: fanno primo e secondo tempo con svariati minuti di pubblicità in mezzo e non mi è mai capitato che gli orari indicati per l’inizio del film fossero corretti(quindi di fatto non puoi programmare la registrazione). Non so se funzionasse così anche su Premium, ma io per un servizio del genere non avrei speso mezzo centesimo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2020)

Ho imposto in casa mia il divieto di GF VIp e D'Urso, nemmeno per semplice zapping.

Legge dittatoriale e categorica.


----------



## Raryof (4 Febbraio 2020)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Gli unici programmi televisivi che guardo sono Pechino Express, Italia's Got Talent e Materchef. E tutti li guardo in streaming il giorno dopo per evitare le pubblicità.
> Per me è ormai improponibile perdere 3 ore tra programma a pubblicità.



Masterchef, Bake off, Caduta libera (spesso), tutto in differita il giorno o qualche giorno dopo.
Serie o film che passano in tv non ruscirei a guardarle nemmeno io, al limite mi segno qualche titolo come succede per le canzoni.
L'unica tv in diretta che guardo è durante i weekend a colazione quando c'è lo sci alpino o qualche sport invernale, per il resto 0 proprio, forse giusto quando c'è la coppa Italia o la Champions.
Mediaset è robaccia, fan ridere perché piazzano sempre le stesse cose, il periodo del trash che porta avanti o si inserisce poi all'interno di quello schifo di mondo che sono i reality, film inguardabili, penso non facciano nemmeno più delle serie poliziesche come facevano fino a qualche anno fa e generalmente gli unici programmi un pelo interessanti sono quelli in stile documentario tipo Melaverde o simili, ma è roba di nicchia che non passerebbe mai al pomeriggio o in serata.


----------



## gabri65 (4 Febbraio 2020)

Smesso di guardare tutta la TV dai tempi di Lost.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Febbraio 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ho imposto in casa mia il divieto di GF VIp e D'Urso, nemmeno per semplice zapping.
> 
> Legge dittatoriale e categorica.



sto GF vip non capisco perchè si ostinano a farlo. è un reality senza senso. posso """""capire""""" l'isola,lì almeno fanno finta di andare a caccia e sopravvivere,cioè,lo scopo finale è quello di sopravvivere. il GF è troppo lungo. non lo guarda praticamente nessuno,ma non chiudono. evidentemente,le pubblicità e sponsor vari,pagano molto bene.


----------



## ibracadabra9 (4 Febbraio 2020)

Puntano sui reality perchè fan parlare 24h su 24 a differenza di un varietà che fa parlare solo la sera in cui viene trasmesso e non può essere "riutilizzato" in altri programmi.
Sul gf/isola dei famosi ci campano la Panicucci la mattina e la d'urso il pomeriggio tutti i giorni.
non so se ho reso l'idea.


----------



## Andris (8 Febbraio 2020)

fabri47;199804v0 ha scritto:


> Canale 5, parlo del singolo canale è veramente la rete messa peggio di tutte e fermo a 30 anni fa ed il fatto che abbiano floppato pure con Celentano la dice lunga*. Senza la De Filippi, che regge le prime serate, possono chiudere baracca e burattini.
> *
> Le altre reti, almeno, tirano a campare al momento.



Oggi finale di sanremo e c'e posta per te,programma di punta che vince sempre e ogni stagione aumenta budget per ospiti internazionali,viene rinviato.
Paura del confronto anche con la regina di casa?


----------



## willcoyote85 (8 Febbraio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Oggi finale di sanremo e c'e posta per te,programma di punta che vince sempre e ogni stagione aumenta budget per ospiti internazionali,viene rinviato.
> Paura del confronto anche con la regina di casa?



la rai si è comprata tutti i palinsesti questa settimana, altrimenti quello schifo di sanremo chi lo guarda?


----------



## ibracadabra9 (8 Febbraio 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> Oggi finale di sanremo e c'e posta per te,programma di punta che vince sempre e ogni stagione aumenta budget per ospiti internazionali,viene rinviato.
> Paura del confronto anche con la regina di casa?



è da anni che è così


----------

